# Starter solenoid



## Arkountryboy (Oct 10, 2005)

How can I test my solenoid to see if it is malfunctioning?


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Listen for a click as you turn the switch or put your finger on the solenoid while turning the switch you should feel action.
It could be a problem with your switch or in the wiring system.
Check everything before you go buy a soleniod.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Arkountryboy said:


> How can I test my solenoid to see if it is malfunctioning?


Post a picture of your solenoid and I can describe a simple way to test the operation.


----------



## LawnMachine (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't find my post


----------

